# Milo Wearing My Niece's Build-A-Bear Clothes



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

My 5-years old niece wanted to play fashion show this past weekend with Milo. Milo was very good when my niece put her Build-A-Bear clothes on him. The only problem was that they were dresses! My 7-years old nephew saw that and said, "Guys shouldn't be wearing dresses!" He saved Milo by putting on his Build-A-Bear Dodger's shirt on him. Here are the pictures for your enjoyment. I swear Milo was looking at me like, "Aren't these clothes for girl dogs?" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh too cute for words :wub: i think that your neice was having fun  and Milo seem like he was not minding  how cute.

Snowy has Build-A-Bear jeans hat (the one he is wearing in my avater picture) and biker's head bandana with those skulls prints


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww he's so cute in dresses though :wub: 

Hmm I never thought about buying build a bear clothes for dogs... I guess a lot of them could work..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Adorable. :wub::wub: What a good idea too. Maybe I'll have to hit the store at a mall. So why wasn't Mimi doing the pink modeling? Milo's so cute, he can pull anything off


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Precious Orla! What a great sport! and he looks so tiny in the photos---I had no idea he was that small.
Kitzel knows the feeling----but it shows great character!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your fluffs are darling! They look soooooo... Cute!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

He looks precious! Lol they are getting so big! Not literally big but you know growing up! How old are they now?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Kate&Maddox said:


> Aww he's so cute in dresses though :wub:
> 
> Hmm I never thought about buying build a bear clothes for dogs... I guess a lot of them could work..


My niece came up with the idea of putting on the Build-A-Bear clothes on Milo! The only thing is the wont be able to got potty! In fact Milo won't move with those dresses on. He just sits there looking at us.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Adorable. :wub::wub: What a good idea too. Maybe I'll have to hit the store at a mall. So why wasn't Mimi doing the pink modeling? Milo's so cute, he can pull anything off


Mimi, unlike Milo, doesn't cooperate with my niece. Also, Mimi bites on the clothes and if I dont stop her, she will rip the clothes. Milo on the other hand just chills.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Precious Orla! What a great sport! and he looks so tiny in the photos---I had no idea he was that small.
> Kitzel knows the feeling----but it shows great character!


Yea, Milo is still quite Tiny. He is still under 2.5lbs and currently charted to be 3.25lbs when he is full grown.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Your fluffs are darling! They look soooooo... Cute!


Thanks!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> He looks precious! Lol they are getting so big! Not literally big but you know growing up! How old are they now?


Yea, they are growing up so fast!! They are 21 weeks old. Milo was 1.3lbs when ai got him and he is going to double his weight soon already! But I'm cool with it. There's more to love!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Awwwh too cute for words :wub: i think that your neice was having fun  and Milo seem like he was not minding  how cute.
> 
> Snowy has Build-A-Bear jeans hat (the one he is wearing in my avater picture) and biker's head bandana with those skulls prints


Yes, my niece loveeeeeees my fur babies! Milo on the other hand loves everyone! He has such a chill personality.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's too adorable..I'm going to have to check those Build a Bear clothes out now. I love those little fairy princess outfits...


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I love how cooperative he is !!! I think like others have said a visit to build a bear is in order


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He is so cute!!!! :wub:
I love his little face!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh~~~ I looked up the price for Build-A-Bear clothes and they are sooooo much cheaper!!! Why is our furbabies clothes so much more expensive!!...argggg


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

ADORABLE!!! And such a good sport!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Yea, they are growing up so fast!! They are 21 weeks old. Milo was 1.3lbs when ai got him and he is going to double his weight soon already! But I'm cool with it. There's more to love!


Still so tiny! They are both precious! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Precious!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute!! 
Milo looks really nice in pink but don't tell him I said that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

oops! I just realized I had the wrong Milo! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: No wonder I thought he was so small---he is! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

He took those fairy princess dresses like a man! I'm proud of you, Milo


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

njdrake said:


> Cute!!
> Milo looks really nice in pink but don't tell him I said that.


Yes he does look good in Pink. They do say that even only certain men can carry the pink clothing well.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

reanut1379 said:


> He took those fairy princess dresses like a man! I'm proud of you, Milo


Hahaha...you crack me up!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are the cutest pics in the world. Your baby is a natural that is for sure. I LOVE the outfits on him....love love love


----------

